# Looking for Information on Physella Acuta



## Thalamus (Jul 7, 2011)

About a month ago, I got some Malaysian Trumpet Snails for free from the petstore, and when I returned this morning to buy a few ghost shrimp, I noticed a different species of snail in their tanks, and got a few of them for free. After some research, I'm pretty certain they're _Physella acuta_ (AKA, European physa), but I haven't had much luck finding a comprehensive source of information on them. Anybody out there know where I can look?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a good article on them. Be prepaired to be overrun with them.

Species Account : Physa acuta : Freshwater Gastropods of North America


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like Susan got here first, and took care of the problem great job.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

Just Google Physella acuta . There are about 22,000 results.


----------



## Thalamus (Jul 7, 2011)

susankat said:


> Here is a good article on them. Be prepaired to be overrun with them.
> 
> Species Account : Physa acuta : Freshwater Gastropods of North America


Thanks for the article! It answered most of my questions, which mainly concerned Physella's reproduction. A lot of the stuff I found when I searched Google was just general.


----------

